# Ärger mit MMOGA



## Ireyon (9. April 2018)

*Ärger mit MMOGA*

Hey ich wollte einfach mal meinem Ärger Luft lassen!

Ich bin ein sehr guter Kunde von MMOGA.de (noch). Letzte Woche Dienstag habe ich dort eine Blizzard Guthaben-Karte im Wert von 22€ gekauft. Die wollte ich dann auf der Seite von Blizzard einlösen.... hat nicht geklappt. Dann habe ich ich Blizzard kontaktiert. Die sagten mir, dass mit dem Key alles in Ordnung sei, allerding wäre die Karte beim Händler nicht aktiviert. Ich sollte MMOGA direkt kontaktieren. Gesagt, getan.

Ende vom Lied:
Heute, fast eine Woche später kann MMOGA mir nach mehrmaligem e-mail austausch immer noch keine konkrete Lösung vorlegen. Sie meinten am Samstag zu mir es sollte jetzt funktionieren.. NEIN, es funktioniert immer noch nicht!!!

Ich habe Ihnen heute morgen noch eine e-mail geschrieben, dass ich jetzt bitte mal langsam eine Lösung möchte, oder das Geld zurück erstattet haben möchte!

Ja, es waren "nur" 22 € und kein höherer Betrag, aber mir geht es einfach ums Prinzip!

Und wie gesagt, ich bin ein langjähriger und spendabler Kunde von MMOGA.

Herzliche Grüße

Ireyon//Jule


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*

Was erwartest du von einer billiger billiger Keyseite?  Geiz ist nicht immer geil.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*

Tja, das hat man von Mmoga...bin froh dass ich aus dem Alter raus bin.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*

MMOGA selbst hat da nichts zu tun, sie sind auch nur ein Plattform für Verkäufer.
Wobei ich mit ihnen noch nie Probleme hatte, ein Storno war immer möglich.

Keys haben aber normal bei mir immer funktioniert.
Bestellen tue ich dort aber nichts mehr über PayPal, da sie sonst eine Kopie des Ausweis haben wollen.
Mit der Herausgabe meiner Ausweiskopie bin ich jedoch nicht einverstanden, daher hatte ich auch mal was storniert.

Mittels Sofort Überweisung brauchen sie keine Kopie des Ausweis, daher kommt bei mir nur noch diese Zahlungsart infrage.


----------

